# Field Trial Season is Coming Soon!



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

My girl is about to pop so she'll be sidelined for the first half of the season while she takes care of the kids. I'll be taking my turn out in the field throwing and shooting flyers for our clubs spring event.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Our puppy trainer wants us to go for WC and JH this summer, or at least start our legs. Our first picnic trial is in April. I hope most of the snow is gone by then. I doubt we'll have any open water Though. My puppy has never swam! Freeze up was early Sept, so she never got a chance to more than wade. Should be fun to see her get our there. Gotta get my duck stamp, it's only $5 here. I'm so ready for summer, our winters are just too long. Send us some warmth from down south! Now I just hope she doesn't an early heat.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Will most likely run Fisher in the qual at JRC my home club end of March. Would need to do some white coat stuff before then. We usually have a good time at these things and I'll be expected to marshal.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Will most likely run Fisher in the qual at JRC my home club end of March. Would need to do some white coat stuff before then. We usually have a good time at these things and I'll be expected to marshal.


Just a tip: train on Open work, and simplify as needed. Train at a higher level, and make sure your dog is not overwhelmed on game day. I salute those intrepid trainers who compete. It's really a blast!

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No FTs for us this summer--Bonnie aged out of Derby, and the one trial I was going to run her in last fall got cancelled because of the drought!

I am working on consolidating her handling and want to be running SH with her this summer, and get her mom Breeze back in a few MH tests now that she will not be having a maternity leave this spring. Bonnie is already doing well on MH marking concepts (she did a delayed triple setup better than her mom at one training day!), so once we get the blinds consistent she should be more than ready for Senior.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to guess that I will be asked to shoot at one.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

With the family schedule, I cannot train for field trials. I hope to get Valentino up to speed to run two or three derbies before he ages out in June 2014. This year is just training and probably shooting for a local trial.
Good Luck to everyone that takes that step... watch out, the water is DEEP!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Ran our first of the season last weekend and another one this weekend. The first one is always fun since our dogs have not been in the water since December. But my wife is starting to handle so it is good practice for her. She got nervous and messed the young critter up in the Q, but she recovered nicely and did a good job as test dog in the double land and water blind with all the handlers watching closely.


----------

